# mesh grille



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

anybody have any pictures of a b14 with mesh grille? i was wanting to actually put mesh in the open space inbetween the fog lights, is that a thing done often? i don't see how you could get one long piece in there with the horizontal dividers and all. anybody with any mesh experience on b14's front ends if you could let me know all about it i would really appreciate it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a mesh grille........but i dont have mesh in my bumper.....if u wanna look www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmmm i've seen a mesh bumper too...try a search..you'll find it


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

putting mesh in the fog light area does look pretty good. mesh always looks better than whatever is behind there.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

my b14 has a mesh grille


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...del_brand_query=model=200SX&tree=Nissan 200SX


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

looks nice...just wondering though, how do you take off the current grill with nissan emblem? and how do you hold the mesh there?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

akk51 said:


> *looks nice...just wondering though, how do you take off the current grill with nissan emblem? and how do you hold the mesh there? *


all grilles are the same....they have lil pins on the back that u can squeeze with plier to remove the grille from the car......and in my case i had the 95-96 grille.....with the slats, just broke those off and fitted the mesh in there..not hard but it takes its time to look good


----------

